# spearfishing looks freakin awesome



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

ive been living here and fishing my whole life and have never once had any desire to go diving or spearfishing...... until today. i heard something about lionfish this morning on wxbm and got curious. searched them on here, started watching spearfishing videos, and now (3 hrs later) im ready to sell all my regular fishing gear and get into diving and spearfishing. damn that looks fun. yall make it look easy but im sure it takes a lot of time and effort to get to that point. ill be visiting a dive shop very soon. thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

jakec said:


> ive been living here and fishing my whole life and have never once had any desire to go diving or spearfishing...... until today. i heard something about lionfish this morning on wxbm and got curious. searched them on here, started watching spearfishing videos, and now (3 hrs later) im ready to sell all my regular fishing gear and get into diving and spearfishing. damn that looks fun. yall make it look easy but im sure it takes a lot of time and effort to get to that point. ill be visiting a dive shop very soon. thanks for the inspiration.


If I have the time and can get on the water, I no longer take a fishing pole. I prefer to choose from the buffet line vs. saying here fishy fishy on the surface. Whether they want to each or not, I'll find and put a shaft in a fish that's down there.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I always take at least one pole with me. You have to have something to do in between dives.

You will love spearing though. If nothing is down there at least you know. Nice reference to it being a buffet line.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

Telum Pisces said:


> If I have the time and can get on the water, I no longer take a fishing pole. I prefer to choose from the buffet line vs. saying here fishy fishy on the surface. Whether they want to each or not, I'll find and put a shaft in a fish that's down there.


 yea man thats what i was thinking..why just sit up here and wait and hope its a good one when you can just go down and pick the one you want. seems like you get some good exercise while fishing too.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It's not for everyone. It takes some time and dives under your belt before I would say you should put a speargun in your hand. 

Talk to people you know that do it and go talk to people at a dive shop. They can give you the ins and outs of getting started. There are a ton of threads on here about getting started in the sport.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

ive talked to a friend of a friend and thats what he said.im sure its not as easy as it looks by far. ive never been diving or even been around people while theyre diving and im sure theres a lot to it starting out. it seems very dangerous if your not careful. i will def take it slow and try to learn as much as possible before i get my dumbass in the water. i guess ill be sighning up for a dive class soon.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Lots of fun!! Welcome to the obsession. Take your time and learn proper boat diving technique before you start shooting. Also, get a gopro and head-mount so we can watch your dives


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

One thing I've wondered is, does having a little trouble breathing during exertion mean a person shouldn't take up diving or limit one self to shallow dives or anything you guys/gals have to offer as helpful information?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> One thing I've wondered is, does having a little trouble breathing during exertion mean a person shouldn't take up diving or limit one self to shallow dives or anything you guys/gals have to offer as helpful information?


Diving itself is not too hard on you. But when you add a speargun or bad surface currents it can exhaust you quickly. And if you are prone to problems with exertion on the surface, you open yourself up to more problems under water. Nitrogen build up can do funny things to different people. But as a general rule, if you are fat and out of shape, you open yourself up to getting hurt underwater more so that a fit person. 

I would start off real slow/shallow and see how you take to diving. Discuss this with a dive instructor before you do anything. They can fill you in a bit more.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> One thing I've wondered is, does having a little trouble breathing during exertion mean a person shouldn't take up diving or limit one self to shallow dives or anything you guys/gals have to offer as helpful information?


If you have any doubt about your ability to dive because of a health issue, get checked out by a doctor before diving.

As much as possible, we try to limit exertion during dives. Heavy exertion can be a contributing factor to a DCS hit (decompression sickness, or "the bends").
Not to mention, exertion will cause you to burn through your tank faster, limiting the time you get to spend on the bottom.

To anyone even considering learning to dive, I only have two words for you: DO IT!!!!!

I was in my 30's when I learned to dive, even though I'd wanted to do it for a LOOONG time before that. I wish I'd started earlier!


----------



## emyska06422 (Apr 26, 2012)

I just got into diving and will be goin on my first spear fishing trip this Sunday (as long as the bay stays smooth) but gonna stay in the bay and get used to diving in 35-40 foot water with the spear gun before ventruring out in the gulf. The guys at MBT in pensacola are great, took my class with them and they are very knowledgable, missed out on the spear fishing course because I went on a cruise otherwise would've been there. Good luck with your certification and stay safe out there. And I must agree get a go pro to take visa of your dives. Best investment I've made by far.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks for the all info im gonna try to get by MBT or Dive Pros today. i heard good things about both of them. i have a lot of buddies that are into diving i didnt even know about until yesterday. everyone has been very encouraging and said its def worth getting into. i even have a line on some good used equipment the guy said hell hold for me till i know what i need or want. as soon as my sons ball season is done im gonna try to ride along with somebody on a diving trip just to see how it goes. i can throw in gas money or whatever. i can work for a ride too. im not a deckhand or nothing but im not scared of work i can lift heavy things nd i dont get seasick.


----------



## NHManontheMountain (Aug 1, 2011)

Free Dive Spearing is the most fun and challenging way to enjoy the sport in my opinion. Mask, snorkel and fins, grab your spear and swim. It is simply awesome. Also you dont scare fish with tanks and bubbles of scuba


----------

